# Probleme htaccess



## oeko (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner htaccess Datei. Diese sieht wie folgt aus:


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^\.htaccess$ - [F]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^domain\.de [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*) http://www.domain.de/$1 [R=301,L]
RewriteCond %{THE_REQUEST} ^[A-Z]+\ /(([^/?\s]+/)*)/+([^?\s]*)
RewriteRule ^ /%1%3 [R=301]
```

Dieser Teil funktioniert ganz wunderbar. Zum einen wird die Domain stets auf www weitergeleitet,  und zum anderen wird verhindert, dass eine Domain mit domain.de//unterseite (falsch //, richtig /) aufgerufen wird.

Nun möchte ich allerdings, dass ein Unterverzeichnis auf ein SSL-Proxy weiterleitet. 


```
Redirect /BUCHUNG https://ssl.webpack.de/domain.de/BUCHUNG
```

Wenn ich dies mit diesem Code mache, führt dies zu keinem Ergbenis, da sich die Seite in einer unendlichen Schleife befindet. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich diesen Fehler beheben kann?

Viele Grüße
oeko


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

du könntest das SERVER_PROTOCOL in die RewriteCond mit einfliessen lassen, und so ausschliessen, dass die Problemadresse auch umgeschrieben wird.


----------



## oeko (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort, Um Duplicate Content zu vermeiden, würde ich gerne verhindern, dass auf die Seiten via https zugegrifen werden kann. Dies wäre mit der Änderung aber möglich, oder? Zwar wäre das aktuell kein Problem. Sollte ich aber irgendwann mein eigenes SSL-Zertifikat erhalten, dann wäre das eins.

Grüße
oeko


----------

